# Leaving a BPD vs Leaving a Junkie



## ileft (May 3, 2013)

I just left my abusive wife who most likely has BPD. My counsellor believes she is most likely a borderline and has identified me as an individual who has an unreasonable amount of guilt over this decision. And he's right. I feel terrible (rightly or wrongly) about leaving my wife.

Anyway, I just met a woman who left her junkie husband. Apparently, she spent a few nights next to her near-dead (overdosed) husband before saying it was enough.

For some reason, I believe she was justified in leaving, yet I still feel terrible and guilty about leaving my BPD wife.

Is one more acceptable/justified than the other? Should I be feeling this much guilt?


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

They are both abusive relationships in their own right.

Living with a disordered person can wreck you.

Your guilty feelings are normal. But the fact that you left an abusive relationship is a positive sign. Remember, these are her issues, not yours. It's up to her to get counselling and work on herself. 

I would suggest reading "Codependent No More".


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

It's always easier to see why others leave abusive relationships than it is our own.


----------

